
Half of millennials and 75% of Gen Z have left jobs for mental health reasons - hellofunk
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/mental-health-issues-cause-record-numbers-of-gen-x-z-to-leave-jobs.html
======
wrmsr
Yeah, it's not downward social mobility, crippling education and medical debt,
20 years of pointless war, militarized police and active school shooter
drills, impending climate crises we're politically powerless to act on,
ongoing erosion of workers rights, no expectation of ever owning a home or
retiring, or any other number of uniquely grim realities these generations are
burdened with - naw it's smartphones, instagram, and 'not learning to take
control of your own life'... and your employer's HR department is here to
help.

All social media did was make people realize they're not the only one.

~~~
TurkishPoptart
I couldn't agree more. To add: at a few (crappy) jobs in the past, we were
notified about an EAP (Employee Assistance Program), which seemed to amount to
a phone number you could call for a few 30-minute conversations with someone
about mental health issues, drug use, interpersonal issues at work, etc. Some
of the phone numbers for the EAP were on little paper pull-offs near the
punch-in clock. I don't think anyone used this system. I think it's pretty
obvious why.

------
highprofittrade
How was this data collected?

------
ncmncm
Are we counting boomers, too? If not, why not?

~~~
mister_hn
Because they are approaching retirement fast

~~~
bradhe
Also would love to understand what they consider a "mental health reason." I
think we used to call that "it's just too stressful."

~~~
TurkishPoptart
Probably crisis-level symptoms of clinical depression, anxiety, panic
disorder, unresolved trauma/PTSD, perhaps interpersonal issues (aka "I really
don't want to go in today and see that person who makes those comments"),
those sorts of things. You _could_ write it off as "it's just too stressful",
but it wouldn't be entirely accurate IMHO.

~~~
bradhe
Why do you think millenials and Gen Z have high levels of crisis-level
symptoms compared to boomers, etc.?

